# Tau Fal'shia Army



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi guys!
Recently I finally started to paint my Tau army. I have it for years, but never actually took enough time and care to paint the whole bunch. With the rumours of new Tau codex coming I was finally motivated to grab paintbrush and get to it.

I'm not a good painter, so for now I am aiming for decent tabletop quality.

First comes a small squad of Fire Warriors and one Crisis suit, for now without weapons.(they're magnetized and I haven't painted them just yet)
Basically as for armour, it's going from Mechrite Red, through Red Gore and Blood red to two washes of Baal Red. Rest is just simple grey drybrush. Lenses are painted with scorpion green and pulse rifle coolers shine with ice blue wash. I tried to get lightning effect on the Fire Warrior unit in the middle on the pic below, but I don't know if I did it right. Bases are made with modellin sand and bits of plasticcard. Anyways I'm quite happy with the result.






Second thing are the Kroot Carnivores. Basecoated with p3 coal black, then camo green and thraka green wash to imitate skin. Their "hair" is ice blue with white drybrushing and some badab black wash. On weapons I used simple black wash on vallejo silver to acheive the look of battle-damaged metal. 
I still haven't painted wood areas of the rifles, I plan to use scorched brown and gryphonne sephia wash for that and bleached bone for sacks etc. Bases are done with AP field grass.



another part of the unit, basecoated with coal black:



Third thing I have for you this time are the Stealthsuits. Tau part of my army is urban themed, so these guys are trying to blend in into the surroundings. To make their stealthfield look like activating I did some lightning with ice blue and white.



So far I like how it all turns out and keeping it in one place helps me to continue. I try to do something everyday, even if it's just basecoating a few models. In next days I think I'll make some diffusion box for photos and continue my work with Kroot.

The amount of models to paint:
23 Kroot
20 chaos hounds converted to kroot hounds
4 pathfinders
some pathfinder conversions
5 Vehicles (2 Hammerheads, 3 Devilfish)
6 Crisis suits converted to Broadsides
6 Crisis suits
1 Crisis Commander
1 XV89 Commander
8 shield drone conversions
and others I forgot about

It seems I've got a lot of models to paint...


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice job! I don't see many well painted tau. +rep


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

First squad of my Kroot is finally done. For the wood parts I used Bestial brown and a bit of wash, for cloth(grips) -Bleached bone washed with gryphonne sepia aswell. 



Plan for this weekend is to finish painting the rest of the Kroot (23) and shield drones(8).


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Shield drones, activated!



They are scratch build from Crisis multi-tracker and shield generator. 
Comments and critique welcome.


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

A couple of Crisis suits, fighting a Hormagant I had lying around. Their head differ, because they're from two different units.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

mate these are stunning, i hope the next codex is tau and they get some better cc units. . . although as i dont play them i think theyre amazing in cc against my BA


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

as a massive tau fan.... been playng them since 2nd edition... mate, these are beautiful... impressed i am.... rep from me mate, well done!!!


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

oh, and i LOVE what you have done with the XV25's


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Another fireknife Crisis suit and converted Haemonculus(chain flails are from Venom kit). Thanks for support, guys


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

A whole unit of Crisis suits above.

Better pic of Haemonculus below:


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Another unit of Fireknife Crisis suits:



I had a lot of commander bits, so i used them here. Heads are positional relays, canisters from Tau flamer.
That strange looking thing on the last one is a power fist.


----------

